# New Mobile Browser: TapaTalk



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2010)

Community,

 			 			I recently installed TapaTalk, a mobile app that provides a nice design/skin for EMTLife.  EMTLifers with an iPhone, Android, Nokia, or Blackberry can use the app/program to access EMTLife while on the run.

Ideally I had hoped and thought that vBulletin would provide a mobile skin in their recent product release, but it appears as though one is not forthcoming.  While the most basic Tapatalk version is free, the one that allows you to post replies and start threads costs a few dollars.

*To access our mobile skin via TapaTalk:*


Using your phone's app marketplace either purchase the paid version (suggested) or download the free version of the app "TapaTalk".
Once you've installed Tapatalk, search for "EMTLife".
Tap on our name to enter the forum, and then you're welcome to log in and enjoy!
In the meantime I'll continue to work on providing a free mobile skin that looks great on a mobile device.  If you know of another forum that has a great mobile skin please let me know.  Also, if you're able to get TapaTalk to work on your mobile device, please let me know how you like it.  I'm waiting for my iPhone to arrive next week, though the news reports don't seem to promising.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for adding this Mmiz.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll have to try it on my HTC Hero and see how it is


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2010)

The free version of Tapatalk allows you to view the forum but not respond.

The paid version allows you to post and create new threads.  You can even use the private message system.

There are over 4,000 forums using Tapatalk.  You only have to pay once to use it on every forum using Tapatalk.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2010)

You're right this is nice


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2010)

You can also edit your signature so "sent from" doesn't appear every time you reply.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 19, 2010)

Works from an iPhone. Thanks Matt!


----------



## HasTy (Jun 21, 2010)

Works great mmiz


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 22, 2010)

So far so good for iPhone.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> So far so good for iPhone.


 
I alredy said that......:mellow:


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2010)

For those who are using Tapatalk for the iPhone, is it working okay with the new OS?


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven't had any issues. I am using it now- after the update.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 4, 2010)

No problems. It's actually really smooth! Thanks CL team!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a quick update about Tapatalk.  

Tapatalk has been improving their app.  They've made it more user friendly.

If you haven't tried it, head to your app marketplace and search for Tapatalk.  There are two versions: free and paid.  The free one allows you to view threads while the paid one allows you respond to them.

I use the paid version on my Android powered phone and really enjoy it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 27, 2010)

I use the paid version on my iTouch and it works great.


----------



## reaper (Oct 27, 2010)

I use the free version on my BB. I can reply with the free version( like now). 

It does act up once in a while, but better then nothing.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wait......huh? When did this update come out? I just checked and the Apple AppStore doesn't have any tappatalk updates. 

*confused*


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait......huh? When did this update come out? I just checked and the Apple AppStore doesn't have any tappatalk updates.
> 
> *confused*



I guess they updated only their Android app.


----------



## iftmedic (Nov 3, 2010)

I love this app, I'm in the rig posting on a corner like a two dollar Hooker, but thinks to tapatalk its easier to post and view the forum.


----------



## emtmedic1258 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 19, 2010)

reaper said:


> I use the free version on my BB. I can reply with the free version( like now).
> 
> It does act up once in a while, but better then nothing.



I still can't use it on mine.... I gues I will just steal yours


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread was created about seven months ago. Since then we've had over a thousand people register so I wanted to take a moment and bring this thread back to the top.

If you'd like to access EMTLife on your smartphone using a user-friendly app, check out Tapatalk.  

For more information check out the first post in this thread.

Do you use Tapatalk? I do!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2011)

Using it on my Nook Color and was using it on my HTC Hero. Setting up my new Evo4g with it now.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Using it on my Nook Color and was using it on my HTC Hero. Setting up my new Evo4g with it now.



How does it look/feel/operate on the Nook?

Do you use Tapatalk? I do!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> How does it look/feel/operate on the Nook?
> 
> Do you use Tapatalk? I do!



It's perfect on the Nook. Like an overgrown cell phone really. But the screen is big enough on it that I can also surf the forum in the browser without a problem


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried it on an Ipad? I'll give it a shot tonight and see how it works.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Has anyone tried it on an Ipad? I'll give it a shot tonight and see how it works.



If they  have I don't think they've mentioned it.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just checked. Tapatalk is not available on the Ipad yet  but its supposed to be out soon.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just checked. Tapatalk is not available on the Ipad yet  but its supposed to be out soon.



Can you link to where it's supposed to be out soon please?  I'd like to keep an eye on it.

Thanks!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

There probably will not be an ipad version as the ipad's screen is more than proficient at displaying a forum in full html/css styling. Couple this with the fact that the major languages are server-side (php, asp, cold fusion) and you then realize that the ipad needs no assistance rearranging data in the view controller of an app.

Also, I just posted this message with tapatalk (editing it on my laptop now) and it didnt put, "Posted by Taptalk on my iPhone". I am disappointed. 


If you are hell-bent on getting tapatalk on ipad here is what you do.

Step 1: Download Tapatalk for iPhone on your iPad
Step 2: Jailbreak with GreenPois0n (<-- is it against the rules here to advise that since jailbreaking was ruled legal?)
Step 3: Install Retinapad (will make 2x mode a lot clearer and more usable by simulating the retina functionality of native iOS apps).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

This is where I thought I saw that it was going to be out soon. Now that I read it again I think I was probably mistaken. It does seem like there is a lot of interest in a native Ipad version though so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm going to try the method suggested with the Ipod version. I tried using it as is and the graphics are less than optimal and I don't seem to be able to select items correctly.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> This is where I thought I saw that it was going to be out soon. Now that I read it again I think I was probably mistaken. It does seem like there is a lot of interest in a native Ipad version though so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm going to try the method suggested with the Ipod version. I tried using it as is and the graphics are less than optimal and I don't seem to be able to select items correctly.



RetinaPad will fix the graphics issue. Make sure to back up your device and save off your blobs before jailbreaking.  

Pretty much, the iPad has a large screen and the whole purpose of that large screen is to facilitate a rich user experience. The iPhone has a smaller screen and as such, websites such as forums that have alot of content can benefit from having their content reorganized in a format that is friendly to small screens, thus tapatalk was created. 

iPad doesn't have a small screen so tapatalk for iPad is kinda useless.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Step 2: Jailbreak with GreenPois0n (<-- is it against the rules here to advise that since jailbreaking was ruled legal?)



Borderline, especially given SECA's lawsuit involving the PS3 and jail breaking.  I'll let this one stay, but from now on please do not include instructions like this.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Borderline, especially given SECA's lawsuit involving the PS3 and jail breaking.  I'll let this one stay, but from now on please do not include instructions like this.



PS3 jailbreaking is a COMPLETELY different issue. There was no ruling on Sony, only apple. This is one of the issues Geohot (an online acquaintence of mine and famed jailbreaker) is facing. 


iPhone Jailbreaking Made Legal
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/us-government-jailbreaking-iphone-legal/story?id=11254253

"Every three years, the Librarian of Congress and the Copyright Office entertain proposed exemptions to the DMCA, passed in 1998. The act forbids circumventing encryption technology to copy or modify copyrighted works. In this instance, Apple claimed the DMCA protects the copyrighted encryption built into the bootloader that starts up the iPhone OS operating system.

But the Copyright Office concluded that, "while a copyright owner might try to restrict the programs that can be run on a particular operating system, copyright law is not the vehicle for imposition of such restrictions."

There will be several court cases on the matter regarding Sony (The reason that Sony has more ground is because their encryptions are not just general use industry standard encryption algorithms like those employed in APPLE iOS but rather they use PATENTED encryption techniques which under DMCA could be potentially protected). 


Either way, I will refrain from posting about jailbreaks, out of respect. I just felt the need to point that out. However, I will on this last post on the topic say that if you do choose to jailbreak your device, you do so at your own risk. If APPLE discovers that your device has been jailbroken, your warranty is void. 

Back to the original topic.. sorry for the derail.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 9, 2011)

^ kaboom.. get owned by medicrob

and I use tapatalk constantly.. its become a new facebook for me. It works flawlessly so far.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> PS3 jailbreaking is a COMPLETELY different issue. There was no ruling on Sony, only apple. This is one of the issues Geohot (an online acquaintence of mine and famed jailbreaker) is facing.
> 
> 
> iPhone Jailbreaking Made Legal
> ...



I never said it was the same, but my concerns go beyond the obvious.  I used SECA as an example of how they are trying to extend a law via the courts, and more importantly how websites get drawn into the lawsuits.  Righthaven and EMTCity are another example.

The Community Leaders primary responsibility is to protect the forum as a whole, so we have to look at these subjects from that perspective first.  The vast majority of our forum rules are a result of this viewpoint.

I, too, apologize for the threadjacking but I wanted to take this opportunity to clarify our policy.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got it for my iPhone... Now I'll actually be able to catch up on EMTlife posts!!!!


----------



## dhaage (Apr 9, 2011)

Just got a Desire and went ahead and installed  tapatalk. So far so good. Might actually stay logged in instead of just lurking


----------

